# -  ?

## CrazyBuh

,   (   )       ( ),      -        .   -  .      .        -      (    -   ).  :Baby:

----------


## Svetishe

,     -  ,    ,       20,     ?       ,  .1

----------


## stas

...

   (   )   ,  ,   ,      .

 :Smilie: ))

    .     ...

----------


## Luchik

,   ,          ,    ,         .       ,       .

      -  .         .

----------

,    -       , , ,

----------


## Roni

!!!           ,      :

	 55.   

	1.      ,     ,         .
 
 , ,      ,       .        (""  "") -   ( )      " ",   ,      .

  "  ."  ,     -      ,     -   ""       . 

  (     )     " ",    ,      " " -     ,    ?

----------


## stas

Roni,

       .   :Frown:

----------


## Roni

?  ?
      (   )          ,           ,   . 
         :
	   -      ,        .         ,            -   ,   ,    .      ,        .
**     ...     ,       ""    ?   - .

----------


## stas

:Smilie:   ""     .

----------


## Roni

. :

	 11. ,   ,    
                ...
	   -      ,        .       **  ,            -   , ** ,    . *     ,       * .


             .                 -   ?!!       ,  ...

----------


## ()

> _  Roni_ 
> *...       ...     ,       ""    ?   - .*


         .    ""  -   .
- "" (    :Big Grin:  );
-, "" (,         ,    -       );
 ,          ,  ,   .
  ,          .    ,   " ".  ,     -, , , , , !       .           ?
      "".   25   ,           10,     25 ,      -    20,      28   ...     5      -  ( ).

  ,     -    ,     " ".   ,    - ,         .

----------


## stas

. ,     -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ()

> _  stas_ 
> *  . ,     -    ? *


   ,       !
   -  .      -   .    -          ().
       ,    (  )    -     -    "".
     (, ),   .
     () ?
     :
- ,       (,  ,   ..) -        .
- ,      - , , ,   .. - ""       ,       .

               .
,    -     ,      " ", ..  , ..    (,          :Wink:  )
        "" -      ,       ,    .   ,          - ...
 , ,   ..        -     (, ),       .
      ... :Frown:

----------


## Roni

!  .         ""    .   ""       .     -  ""    - -    !!!. 

 -    " " -     .  !!!

P.S.   "" -       . ""   -    .      -    " "...   "  ",    (  "")  - :Smilie:

----------


## Govorun

...         ,     !    -   ,   8 ,      .    1,5  -  4,     3  10 .  ,      8  ?
  , ,  ,     ?

----------


## .

.

"...   -      ..."

  -    .
 -     (      .). 
       ,     ..     (. ,  ,         ).
..   -  () -    ,         .

----------


## stas

.!

  (, ,      :Wink: ) !    ,   ""    :Smilie: 

        ""  .

----------


## ()

, !
     .       .
     -  (      :Frown:  ?).
          !
, -,     "   1 ".

----------

,   "    "
             -  ???   ?  ?  -  .

----------

C,

   ,  :
*   -      ,        .* 

     :
*        ,            -   ...*

, -, ,       - ,       __.  ,        :Wink: ,   .
* -      -*. 
   -  .  ,       -  . 

       ,       -   ... 

   ,       (,  , )     -  ,  .       -      ,  ,    .    ""     "".

----------


## stas

...

----------

> _  Govorun_ 
> *...         ,     !    -   ,   8 ,      .    1,5  -  4,     3  10 .  ,      8  ?
>   , ,  ,     ?*


     ,    ,               -                    .       ,       ,            ,    ,      1 .           .        .       -  5000  10000     ,       500  1000 .           ,             .
             ,          ,   .

----------


## ()

> _   stas _ 
> *...
>        ,       -   ... 
> 
>    ,       (,  , )     -  ,  .       -      ,  ,    .    ""     "".*


     .         !

,        .
     !

    -    "".
   " "!
     () ?   -  ,   ...

.      ,    ,        () .     ,        (   )   ...
-   ...  ...

   ,      ,   .    ,    ,    ,    .    ,    ... ..           .
!       -    !

----------


## .

,  ...
    :
"        ,            -   ..."
       , ..   . .      ....
  .
    -     -   ,      .
 ,   -   ,   .
  ? :Wink:

----------


## Roni

(   )             -      -      ,    (   )        .   .
	 55  .   
	1.      ,     ,  *       .
*         ,      .      


> _  stas_ 
> Roni,
>        .


 ,    ,              (   ) -       "".     ,    .    " "   .    ,  "",  
         11. ,   ,    

	1. ,    * ,       ,    ,*    ,        ,      .
	2.       :
* -  ,        ( -  )*,     ,     ,   ,       ,  , *   ,      ( -  )*;
	   -      ,        .         ,            -   ,   ,    .      ,        . 
            .. -       "  ".

*  (          ):
1.       -   -           ,      ( )       -    (  1  11  ).
2.        -   .     ,     ,    "",     "...     -   " -    . 
* 
  -  :
           -   () - ,  " ",             ?!!!   ,     -     ,    -       " "?

P.S.  ,  " "   ,      -   .      . ,       " " -             .      (  .).       .  ( )   .              ,  " "           -    " "?!!

   -     ,        ?
           -     ...

----------


## Roni

,    ,   :
1.     . (    ,          ) -     - " ".
2.  " "       ""  ,       ,  :
* ....   ,            -   .*,        :
* ....       *  -       .
         - "" -              .   - :Smilie:

----------


## stas

Roni.

  ""     ,       .   - ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## AF

,       ,     ,   ""     .  ,             .            ,     . (        -    -          .   .)
. :Abuse:   :Abuse:   :Wink:  
            ,      
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roni

* AF*
,     (    ) -     ,   stas.

         ,  " (  ) ",       .
** 
[COLOR=red] -      -. 
   -  .  ,       -  . [COLOR=red]  ,     ** .  , ,    :

1.          " "     "" .      (,   ..),   :
   )   ;
   )    ;
   )    ..
..  ,   () " "   ,               .

2.          ,    "  ",    (,   ),          .

 ,  .   "" ,    "".... 

* stas*
  ()        :
 1.        ,     .
 2.  ,   ,    ""  ""       ,         " ",         !!!

----------


## AF

[COLOR=darkblue]       -  -  .      
[QUOTE]         ,  " (  ) ",       .

----------


## AF

.   "" -    ,    ,        ""           .   ""    -      .          ?        ,               .  ,        ,    -     ""    ""         .           .3 .7

----------


## Nelja

> ,   ?


 


> 2001   -     .     2  ,   .       .          .      ?


 


> e.mail: markiz@mi.ru

----------

,            ? :Talk:

----------

,         ,      :



 11. ,   ,    
2.       :
   -   
  ,      
 .     
   ,       
    -  
,   ,    .
     ,     
  .

 83.  
1.       

,     , 
  ,       
    ,  .
,      ,
    ,    
     , 

  ,       

    .


   17  1999                                          N 181-



	 1.  ,     

:
	  - ,        

   ;


	:    ,    ()
  ,        
   ()?

	:  .11      
( - )     
    ,   
    .  
      , 
        -
  ,   , 
  .     
,        .
	   ,      
 .       
     .   
,   ,    .   
 .11   ,    
 ,    .1 .83 
 ,      ,

    .

   24.12.2002                                             ..


							II 



				" ", N 45, 2001

	:    ,    , 
  ,   
  1998 .        
 .       
       .
    ,   
 ,   ,   

-    ?

	:  .83       

    ,   
 ,    ,   

,  . ,    
 ,    
,       
  ,      
        ,  

       .


 ,       
     .    .2 .11   


   .   

,      
 .

  ,        
   -   ,  
,    .  
 ,        .
 1    17.07.1999 N 181- "  
   "      ,


.   ,    
 ,   ,    
   ,   .11   

.       

   .
                                           .
   05.11.2001                                 

							III 



 5  2002 . N 21-08/4084
"        "




,         

.
   . 83   
-      
     ,   
 ,      
      , 
.
,      ,
    ,    
     , 

  ,       

    .

   ,     
  .   
     ,   

-  ,   ,
   .

- ,     
 ,      -  

(  ,  ,    ,
    ,   
,  ..).

 -  (), 

.        
    ,    . 

  .
     ,     
       ,    ()
  -     .   
  ,    209  
 : "  - ,   

      ".
         . 4
. 83           
  .     
 ,    
  .    
        ,
 ,    ,  
 ,  ,  
  .

 ,         
 ,    ,
     ,
    ( , 
  ,      -
).

,    ,  
   .    
      ,   
,  , ,     
 .
,       
      .  
,        

        ,
, ,    , .. 
      ,  
,        
-  .   ,  , ,

,  ,      
  ( ,      
..).         
(,     )   

, , ,  ,   
.      
    ,  
  ,     ,


   .
         N 18-23/1105,1171 
11.04.2001   ,     
     ,   


       .
 ,       

       .

       .


- .
,       "" 
"-",       . ,
     .   
"-"        
  .        
        "-"
    .
        ,
  ,    ,  
       ,   
     .   
     , ,  
  (,   ..). ,  
 ,       
   .     

   ( ),  
  ,      ,
    ,    
   .
       , 
-       
    .     
( )    ,   
  ,     .  
,         (
        ),

,          .
     -  

.  , ,    ,  
       1 .
      ,  
    - ,   
      .
,       
   ,   .  
 ,      , 
  .    ,   
 ,      
. ,      
(     )  

 .

  ,   
,  .
  1.1       ,
   ,   
   31.12.87 N 794/33-82 (   17.01.90) ( -
 ),      
,        
   ,     
      . 
    ,  ,  
  ,      
 .
       (),  
   .
       ( 
        ).

   ,     , 
   .
 ,      
     "  
    "   
  ,     
()  ()  ,   
   ,    
()  ().
 ,        
    ,      
       (,  
   ).      

,     , 
        , 
 ,    .   

 -       ,
     .

      ,
        ,  

.       
-    (  
 /SPPUNO.TXT    12.04.2000/)   
 41 -     ,   
,          
    ,  . 1 . 83 
  .



.        .
       1-  .


  .        
 31 "       
       ,  

  " (     
-   ).
           ,
      ,
  .



       .


 ,      
,       ( 
    20.08.99 N -6-12/666,     

   30.08.99 N 21-06/2424),      
22.05.2001 N -6-12/410@ (       

 30.08.99 N 21-06/2424).

 ,        

        .

   .



  II  	.. 




   .83   - 

,     ,   

 ,  . ,  
   ,   
 ,       
  ,      
        ,  
      ,  

.

   ,     
  .   
     ,   

-  ,  ,
   .

- ,     
 ,      -  

(  ,  ,    ,
    ,   
,  ..).     
    -
 (),        
  .     
       ,
   .      
      .
   ,      
    ,    () 
 -     .  " "
  ,   .209   
: "  - ,      

   ".
         .4
.83            
   .   
   ,   
   .  

  ,  , , 
  ,  ,  
  .     
       ,     
     ,  
 ,    
 ,     (
,    ,     
- ).

,    ,  
   .    
      ,   
,  , ,     
 . ,    
     -    
   .   ,   


    , , ,
   , ..     
  ,   ,  
      -  .
  ,  , ,  
      , 
,       
 ( ,       . .).
         (,
    )      
       ,
, ,  ,   
.      
    ,  
  ,     ,


   .  ,   


  .

       .


- .
        ,
  ,    ,  
       ,   
     .   
     , ,  
  (,   ..). ,  
 ,       
   .     

   ( ),  
  ,      ,
    ,    
   .
       , 
-       
    .     
( )    ,   
  ,     .  
         (
        ),

,          .
     -  

.  , ,    ,  
        .
      ,  
    - ,   
      . , 

,   .    , 
    ,   
.    ,    
,       .
 ,       ( 
   )    

.

    , 
  .  .1.1    
  ,    ,
      31.12.87 . N 794/33-82 ( . 
17.01.90 .,  -  ),   
   ,    
       ,   

.      ,  ,
    ,   
    .    
   (),   
  .    
   (    
     ).   

,     ,    
.
 ,      
"  "   "
      " 
    ,   
  ()  ()  ,  
    ,   
 ()  ().
 ,        
    ,      
      . ,  
   .      

,     , 
        , 
 ,    .   

 -       ,
     .

      ,
        ,  

.    "   
-   "   
 41 "    ,   
,          
    ".     


     .  
     .


  .        
 31 "       
       ,  

  ".        
 ,     
 ,   .    



    .

 ,        

  .     
     .

. ,


" ", N 34,  2002 .

----------


## Svetishe

2 .11   ,            ,          1   ,   ,                ,        (.1    17.07.1999 N 181- "      ").
    ,   ,    ,       -           .
      09.01.2003 N 09-2799/02-     ,       ,   ,     ,       .  -     28.02.2002 N 08-447/2002-161 ,      ,  ,         ,      .
  ,                 ,       .       ,    .     ,       ""  - .
   ,       ,     ,   -   ,    (,    ). ,   ,         -     (  )     ( )    . ,       18.02.2002 N 14-6918-01/251/10   10.05.2001 N 14-7574-00/176/24   , ,                ,    ,       .2 .11      .
 ,       ,      ,      ,  . ,      ,      ,     .     ,              ,            (..137, 138  ).    ,          , ,    ,   .

17.10.2003 ..




          ,     .

----------


## AF

*<b>Svetishe</b>*, 
  -   ,     ,   ,       ,      !!!    .

----------


## Tasya

.    .- ,       , ,  ,     .            ?   -   ,      ,      ,          .      -.

----------


## Svetishe

*Tasya*,          .          . ,   100%          ,             .

----------


## stas

,  ,     .
  ,        - ,    .

----------


## Tasya

,        .

----------


## stas

(    ).

----------

!
 ,   ,    ,        ,        ? ..,     -?    !
**           ,       .116.
,   -   .117, ,    .   ,          ,     ,   ,      (   )     ,  ,       :Frown:  .. 10-20%   .
  .
  4-    .   .
    ,      .     .
    ,     ..   .
     ,  , ,   ... ,      :Smilie: 
     . ,   .   ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,     .   ,      ,   ,  ,         ,       .    .

----------


## Kiparis

""   :



 2  1999  N -6-18/151@ *1)


[       

   ]

                          ( - )         .

 1  19  ,          ,             () .

    2  11          ,       .

 ,                  .

 5    31.07.98 N 147- "         " ,                19         "      "      ,     .

 2  19  ,   ,  ,                   ,           .

   ,        .

  7   "         "       ,           ,  ,   2   ,   ,     ,       .

 ,   ,                           "      " (    )  ,     .

,              ,   ,         .

,    ,       (, )    ,     ,              ( )  ,        (   ),        ,              ,      .

 ,      ,       (, ) ,       ,  ,     .

   ,      1  11  ,       ,    ,    ,        ,      .

    55               -   . *,    ,             ,  .*        ,       ,      ,    ,    ,             ,          ,          ..

 ,    ,            3  55    ,            , ** , , ,                      .,   -     ,           ,   14 .

                             ,   116  117 .





..


     ,     
    !)))

----------

.
 - .            ?  ,               ?
    ? ,        ,      ?    ?

----------

.    ,      .         .  ,       ,             .  ,  ,  .          ,         .    ,  .
     (  ).       ?     ? 
      ,     .     (  ),              ..().           .  .       1999 .          .   .          ,       .  ,       ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

** ,      8-10     3  12  ,         ,    (    ,   ,  ),         . ,     ,      -  ,       .     "    ,        ,    ?"         .           .

----------

,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

,        .    - .

----------


## Kolelef

> ,   "    "
>              -  ???   ?  ?  -  .


      ,    ,      .    , , ,    . :Wow:  
     ?

----------

,       ""    ?   - .[/QUOTE][COLOR=Red]

, . ...          .  -      .    ,     .       ,  ,       ...  ,  ()        , ..      .      -  .     - ,      (    ),    ....       ,     ,       .

----------

> (  ).       ?     ?


 .       .         -      ... . , , . 
     -                5-            . 
   -: ...     ....

----------


## Svetishe

,      .

----------

> ,      .


  :yes:        ,      17.03.2008.     , ..    .. ,    ...     -  (    ).    ..       -   30 !!!! 2008.

 ""      -   ..
  ,          ...     - ,         -    ,  ...,       "  "...

----------


## Svetishe

- ,      ,   .
*:*          ,     .     ,      .      ,     . -    ,    .        .                         ? 
*
:* 



 8  2006 . N 03-02-07/1-212 

    -      . 
   . 2 . 11     ( - )             ,        .         ,           -  ,   ,    .      ,        . 
 . 209        ,                       . 
,          ,    ,           ,            . 



 -  
.. 
08.08.2006

  ? 

    08.08.2006 N 03-02-07/1-212      .         ,     .     ,      .          .         .          .             ?  ,                 .

    ,        . 
    ,              :   -   ,     ,    . 
     . 
    ,         . 



                           . 
  ,      ,             ,      . 
        ,  ,      ,  , ,              ,                (  -   28.02.2002 N 08-447/2002-161). 

  ,    (.    ),  ,                ,    .       . 2 . 11      . 



                    .       ,         ,                  . 
   ,  ,            .                       (     18.02.2002 N 14-6918-01/251/10). 

,              : 
-      ,   ,       ; 
-      ,    ,   .          ,     ,  ""           (  ) .    ,   ""              - . 
-------------------------------- 
.:  ..,  ..,  ..  .  . 16    "  ".

----------

```

```

      ..       ,    "    " -   ,     :Smilie:       ..
          ...     "  "... 

P.S.        ,      ,    ..., ,     ,   30  2008., ..    -      :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

?       . ,    :       .

----------

> ?       . ,    :       .



      ))) ,   ,      ,         -       :Frown:  
     -        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  -   ,   .

----------

```

```

 ))    -           ,  ,     ))

----------

,   !!!

        ,   ... 
      -       .

         ,    -   .

 ? 
       ,      ?
 -  ,  ...      ...

----------


## Iskorka777

?    ,        -     .     ,     , -   ,   ,     ...  ...

----------

?  ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,      .        ,    ,      .

----------


## .

, ,      ,   ,      .  . ,        ,    ,      ,    ?
  ,      . . (  . )        ,    ,  ,      .
   ,          ...
            ?

----------

...
  -        ?  ,    ,    10%          ...
     ?
    -             ,        5  ,         ..
  ,    :"    ----	 ,  ,        , ..          ,       .             ,       "    ?
( 12-133-2000    .             -)

----------


## Svetishe

.      ""  .  


> 


  .     . -     ,      .     ?       ,    .      ,   ,        ,  -- .   ,    .      .

----------

, ,   !!!

           -      (1 ).      ,  : "  60       ..."  ..

    -   .        ...     ???     - ?

----------


## SchetovodNakhodka

!      "  "
 ,        ,         .    ?
  -       .      .      ...

to ^
  ,   ,       ,       

   ,        ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

> -       .      .      ...


    .          .        . ,         ,    .

----------


## SchetovodNakhodka

> ,         ,    .


,,    ! :yes:

----------

, ,      ":    "



        . 55     ,  :
       ,     ,        ;
       ,             ,     .
,            ,           .

   ,       .       ,        .         ,           -  ,   ,    .    ,         (. 2 . 11  ).

:                 (. 2 . 11  ).

     . 209  ,    ,                       .

      10.07.2008  03‑02‑07/1-271,                      ,           .    (  05.08.2005  03‑02‑07/1-211),           ,        ,             ,      , .

       11.07.2008  03‑02‑07/1-275,      ,     ,     ,      ,    ( )  .

         ,     -    .               .   ,    ,      ,      .        . ,       ,     .   .

     21.09.2006  08-4234/2006-1814 :   . 11   ,                 ,     .                -   ,      .     -      ,     ,          ,  ,         .

          ,      .  ,                .    (   ),                          .

    ,         ,    ,       .      ,    .            (      ,     ).
  ,             . 2 . 11  .    ,       .
  ,  .   ,    , ,          19 ,    ,         ,   .           .
      29.11.2006  08-6161/2006-2552    ,        -    ,    .             ,          ,         . 2 . 117  .

 :             :
   10%      [1],    20 000 . (. 1 . 117  );
   20% ,    40 000 .,         90   (. 2 . 117  ).

     30.10.2008  09-6369/07-29 ,          -     .             ,   ,             (   -3).                .     ,      ( )    .    ,         , ,   ,  .
              ,   . 55  , ,    ,     . 2 . 11  ,  ,    .

         ,           ,  . ,           ,       ,            ,       .
        ?         -  (, ), ,   ,       .      29.01.2008  -40/14894-07  ,            ,          ,        .          ,    . 706  .    ,    ,   ,         ,           ,      .       .
  ,    . 11  , . 2 . 20  . 6 . 209                      ,   ,      ,   . 1 . 16        .       ,                     ,         ‑    .

         20.06.2007  08-3590/2007-1449.       ,       -   ,     .  ,        .     ,     ,      .  ,             .      ,   ,   ,      ,   . 11  ,       .

 :   . 4 . 215     ,        ,   ,     .  . 6 . 108   ,   ,     .    ,     ,          .     ,   ,     .

          16.10.2006  05-3741/2006-29.        ‑ ,       . 116                   90  .
        ,             ,    ()  .    ,                      100  ,         ,  ,   .
       ,       -  -        ,    ,      ,      .   ,               .
   ,          .         27.11.2007  78-2265/07‑02-8798/07.        .                    .       ,      -2         -3     . 11                        . 2 . 117  .       ,        .
 , ,      ,       ,                ( )   (. 88  . 1 . 101  ,     12.07.2006  267‑).       . 88  . 1 . 101  ,      .

    ,      ‑ ,      . ,   (  11.01.2007  08-6958/2006-2865)     , ,                 . 2 . 117  ,         . 1  .



   . 1 . 83   ,      ,    ,               ( ,              ).
                           1-2‑[2] (. 4 . 83  ).  ,    . 3 . 2 . 23   -              ,    ,           -09-3    ()     [3].
           ,    ,                 ,   .

:                   5 000 . (. 1 . 116  ),    90      10 000 . (. 2 . 116  ).

                                     (    )    (  1-3‑) (. 2 . 84  ).

,     ,        .      (.     07.02.2008  09-141/08‑2   10.01.2007  09-11609/06‑3,    06.12.2007  03‑73/07-2/5530),          .                (    10.01.2007  09-11609/06‑3).          .  05.12.2005  41‑2-18949/05.  16  2005             .    ,    ,           1  2005 .    ,             5 000 .    ,     .

      , ,             .              . ,   . 2 . 11, . 4 . 83                  1  2005 . ,      03.05.2006  -41/3619-06      .



 . 5 . 84          ()           1-4‑                    .  ,   ,          10       ,           .

 ,             (  )      . 3 . 2 . 23             .      -09-3    ()      .

 :

         ()  ,   ,        50 . (. 1 . 126  ),    ,        ,           300  500 . (. 1 . 15.6  ).

 . 4        [4]       ,         ()   ,    .        ,            ,      ,         ()   ,   _   .         14.07.2008  03‑02‑07/1-281, ,            ,          .



    ,          ,    ,  ‑    .   ,             .    ,  ,   (  14.07.2008  03‑02‑07/1-278,  11.07.2008  03‑02‑07/1-275).  :     ,        ,           ,  ,     .   . 5 . 84       ,          .

    ,    ,                      (    16.09.2008  82-14769/2007-20).

  . .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## GronOlga

11  2005 . N 03-06-06-03/18


"           ,   ,   .
              .384 . ,      ,   ,   (   )           ,       .374 ,       .
,      ,        ,   ,   (   )            ,  .385 .
            .386        ,      ,   ,         (         ).
*,  ,   ,     ,                  .*


 - 
..
11.04.2005

       ???   ??         \

----------


## Svetishe

/,       .

----------

.         ""     ,     ""

----------


## GronOlga

*,      ,        ,*   , ** (   )            ,  .385 .
**           .386        ,      ,   , **  (         ).
     ??

----------


## Svetishe

,   . .   ,          .   -      ...

----------


## GronOlga

. 

*: ,   ,   ,           .        .            ?         ,              ?*

----------


## Svetishe

*GronOlga*,        ?            ,                   .     .            .

----------


## GronOlga

.     " " 

*:        ( )     ( )?

:   " "         4/99.        .     -      " "  ,        .          29  2004 . N 04-05-06/27 "     ".         ,   .         ,    : ",   ,   ,     4/99 "  ", ,     . 30 "   "           ,     ,    ".   ,   " "                  ,     .
 ,        ,     ,    .
           ,       ,         (. 5     9  1998 . N 60 "      "  "  1/98"), ,   ,             .      ,      ,                .
*

             (           )      .         ??     ??          ...         ,   " "    ,          .        ,     ??     .
    -   ??

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   ,          .

----------


## GronOlga

,      ,   , ..      (   ,     ),   ,             ,        .       ,    2005 ,         .

----------

.     , .  .         ?

----------


## Server56

, , 2    (  )  10.00    ,        .
     ,     .         . 126  200 .

----------

